

Should Creative Workers Use Cognitive-Enhancing Drugs? - enra
http://www.fastcompany.com/blog/jamais-cascio/open-future/me

======
ilkhd2
Yes. Definetely. But the problem is that the big pharma will spoil everything
again, by bribing doctors, excessive ads, etc.

